# Snow Conditions



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a snow report for Cameron Pass or the Estes Park/RMNP area?

Up to date info, not last years snow report, call retarded me, I can't find it.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I have always liked the CAIC:

CAIC Homepage - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

there is a lot of good stuff there. 

Thank you


----------



## kevin_c (Dec 15, 2008)

CAIC is probably best but these sites might be worth looking at as well, not sure if they have stations at or near the area you are looking for though

NRCS National Water and Climate Center - SNOTEL Map Based Network - Colorado

State Snow Depth : Weather Underground

This one is good, all the stations have different info some will have precip but no temp, or vice versa but overall its pretty useful.

MesoWest Surface Weather Maps

you will have to move the map, this link will show the san juans but you can drag it to the area youre looking for.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

There is really good RMNP beta @ climbinglife.com


----------

